

Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning Operating Systems with xv6? - nsnick

I have found xv6 resources here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pdos.csail.mit.edu&#x2F;6.828&#x2F;2014&#x2F;xv6.html
but I cannot find any operating systems lectures anywhere online that teach xv6.  I have found Berkeley lectures, but they use NACHOS.
======
sigjuice
Video lectures from 2011 are available here.
[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/schedule.html](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2011/schedule.html)

